# Wreck information sought



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

I'd be grateful if anyone could give me details of the following trawler losses:

SKART Foundered off Lundy, 26 Aug 1902
TRIUMPH Wrecked at Padstow, 23 Dec 1918
DORIS Sank after explosion and fire (position unknown), 7 Jan 1983

I assume that SKART and TRIUMPH should be in "Shipwreck Index of the British Isles", Vol.1 (which I don't have access to), while DORIS doesn't appear to be in the Index to Volumes 1-5 of the "Shipwreck Index", and neither is she in Vol.6 (Ireland).

Barry


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 4, 2010)

If you're still looking, you'll find info re: Skart (M155) on this site. An iron steam trawler with a somewhat colourful history. Sprang a leak and sank Aug 26th 1902, 25 miles WNW of Lundy.

http://www.milfordtrawlers.org.uk/

You can't link direct to the page for the individual vessel with that site, you'll have click on 'Peacetime and Civilian Wartime Losses' approx half way down the page, then the link to her page is the twelfth wreck listed down from the top.

She's also listed on http://www.wrecksite.eu/wrecksite.aspx, but their info is taken from the Milford Trawlers site.

No joy with anything for the Triumph or Doris though, sorry.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Ghostrider - but the website you quoted is the one I set up and run, and I was hoping for more information about the SKART's loss, especially any details relating to her crew.

But thanks again for taking the trouble to follow up my original request.

Regards,
BarryJ


----------

